# An update on Caddy



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Caddy is due to have puppies this week (friday) and I'm getting nervous again! I took her to the vet to have xrays done and there are three puppies. I thought there might have been more, esp with how large she is, but I'll be happy with three healthy puppies!

Caddy was so exhausted from her big trip to the vet today, that this is how I keep finding her. (sorry for the somewhat obscene poses you are about to see)



















The puppies are constantly kicking and are very active - Marina and I just sit and watch <strike>the Good Year Blimp</strike> Caddy's belly move and jiggle around, they are never still! 

Thanks for looking!

I got my proofs back from Nationals and just had to post a pic of the son of Blimpie (that would be Chowder)









I'm ordering this pic, so hopefully it's ok that I post it!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww she looks so comfy on the couch....hope all goes well and maybe we will see some girls this time!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhh, that is the sweetest picture......I just love it!!! :tender: :tender: Little Sweet Mama!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, she has the sweetest little face... :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, that is the cutest thing I've ever seen! She looks so sweet :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

This is soooooo exciting! I can't wait to see what she has! She's soooo beautiful!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Poor Mama Caddy - all swollen belly. She must be so exhausted. She still looks great though. But how exciting you'll have three puppies soon! Are you taking videos of her belly moving about?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Sep 22 2008, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639184


> aww she looks so comfy on the couch....hope all goes well and maybe we will see some girls this time![/B]


Boys or girls - whichever is fine as long as they are healthy! I'm hoping to have something nice to show from this litter so I'll take either one!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 22 2008, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639185


> Ohhhhhhhhh, that is the sweetest picture......I just love it!!! :tender: :tender: Little Sweet Mama!!!!![/B]


Yes, that's my Sweet, sweet Caddy. She has the sweetest (yet sassiest) nature and I hope that gets passed on again!

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 22 2008, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639188


> Oh, gosh, she has the sweetest little face... :wub:[/B]


Aww thank you! i just love my sweet Caddy!

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Sep 22 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639190


> Aww, that is the cutest thing I've ever seen! She looks so sweet :wub:[/B]


Oh thank you! It always makes me smile when I see her laying like that, she just looks sooo darn comfy (yet very uncomfy at the same time!)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Sep 22 2008, 05:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639192


> This is soooooo exciting! I can't wait to see what she has! She's soooo beautiful![/B]


Thank you! I'll keep you posted on how things are going!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a sweet picture! :wub2: Can't wait to see Caddy's new babies!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hooray! I can't wait until she has her pups!

I was just thinking about her today, and was wondering when she was due.

LOL, love the pics! :wub: Keep us posted!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow, I can't believehow quickly time has flown! Caddy is a doll even with her big belly in the air. I'll be watching eagerly for reports on Friday.

This is sooooooo EXCITING!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Cathy


[attachment=41333SCN1043..._resized.jpg]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

omg, Caddy looks sooooo cute and huge, rub her belly for me for good luck! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

"Oh my Mommy is such a pretty lady!" 
"Hey, Chowder, don't you think our mommy has the CUTEST puppies!!!"

Hugs from your son,
Mateo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Sep 22 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639211


> "Oh my Mommy is such a pretty lady!"
> "Hey, Chowder, don't you think our mommy has the CUTEST puppies!!!"
> 
> Hugs from your son,
> Mateo[/B]


We certainly think your mommy has the cutest puppies ever. She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Having had only one baby at a time, it is hard for me to imagine how it would feel to have 3 moving and kicking at the same time! OMG is all I can say!  

Caddy looks so sweet, so tiny and pink and white, I can't think of her as a mom! She looks so little on that couch. I hope all goes well and she doesn't have to have surgery. Keeping fingers crossed for you and Caddy. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't think Caddy could look more comfortable than that, Stacy! Looks like she's got it pretty rough - lol. Can't wait to hear the news on her babies. I wish the very best for all involved. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Sep 22 2008, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639207


> Wow, I can't believehow quickly time has flown! Caddy is a doll even with her big belly in the air. I'll be watching eagerly for reports on Friday.
> 
> This is sooooooo EXCITING!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> ...


I've got all of her stuff ready in case she goes before friday! Knowing my luck though, it will be right in time for the weekend and my vet won't be available until monday (so not fun)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Sep 22 2008, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639211


> "Oh my Mommy is such a pretty lady!"
> "Hey, Chowder, don't you think our mommy has the CUTEST puppies!!!"
> 
> Hugs from your son,
> Mateo[/B]


Dear Mateo (or Other Son of Blimpie)
Our mommy is the best! I especially love jumping on her and attacking her. She still keeps stealing all of the toys though, so you're lucky you aren't here and have to share them. 
See you soon, brother!
Love,
Chowder

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 22 2008, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639216


> QUOTE (joyomom @ Sep 22 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639211





> "Oh my Mommy is such a pretty lady!"
> "Hey, Chowder, don't you think our mommy has the CUTEST puppies!!!"
> 
> Hugs from your son,
> Mateo[/B]


We certainly think your mommy has the cutest puppies ever. She is a gorgeous girl!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I have to thank Dian once again for sharing Caddy with me! I just love this girl to pieces :wub: 

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 22 2008, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639220


> Having had only one baby at a time, it is hard for me to imagine how it would feel to have 3 moving and kicking at the same time! OMG is all I can say!
> 
> Caddy looks so sweet, so tiny and pink and white, I can't think of her as a mom! She looks so little on that couch. I hope all goes well and she doesn't have to have surgery. Keeping fingers crossed for you and Caddy. :wub:[/B]


I just shaved Caddy again so she's extra pink, LOL! She loves laying on that couch, it is amazing how much room she can take up!

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 22 2008, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639221


> I don't think Caddy could look more comfortable than that, Stacy! Looks like she's got it pretty rough - lol. Can't wait to hear the news on her babies. I wish the very best for all involved. :grouphug:[/B]


She does make herself at home, most definitely! I'll keep everyone posted on the progress - hopefully it will go easier than it did last time!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor baby, she's so full of babies. I hope all goes well for her and the pups. Hope you get a girl (if that's what you want).
That's a good pic of CHowder.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Poor Caddie - she looks knocked out - I ended up on the couch in that position when I was pregnant - just add some snoring - that my mother and dh used to make fun of .. ok so it was all the 50 pounds I had gained :new_shocked: 

Caddie - please cross your legs till Sunday ... MY BIRTHDAY !!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What great photos!! I love the ones of Caddy "resting" - do you take stethoscopes and try and listen to heart beats?
The picture from Nationals is really good!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She looks so comfy! :tender: She is a beautiful mommy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 22 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639251


> Poor Caddie - she looks knocked out - I ended up on the couch in that position when I was pregnant - just add some snoring - that my mother and dh used to make fun of .. ok so it was all the 50 pounds I had gained :new_shocked:
> 
> Caddie - please cross your legs till Sunday ... MY BIRTHDAY !![/B]





Lina your a bad girl  making sweet Caddy wait till your birthday  
She looks so content laying there :wub: Who's the daddy?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what a sweet sweet picture of little mommie Caddy :wub: . She looks just precious, fat belly and all. Hope all goes well for her & the puppies.Chowder is soooo gorgeous. Congrats on 4th place. Where's the other son of Miss Blimpie? Haven't seen any mention of him in a while.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww Caddy is looks so adorable :wub:

She is sweet and sassy and I'm sure her pups will get some of that too! 

I know she's in the best of care with you - you do such a great job!

Chowder looks incredibly FIERCE as well!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so excited for you and I appreciate your sharing the process with us. 

I can't wait to see Caddy's beautiful babies grow. Hopefully, they will all grow to be as handsome as her sons. Chowder looks great in his Specialty shot.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Caddy is the cutest blimpie ever!!!! :wub: I can't wait to see her gorgeous puppies!!!! :wub: I hope that she has some sweet lil girls this time for you!!!!! :biggrin: 

Chowder looks so mature and grown!!!! :wub: He also looks rather fierce!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She needs all the rest she can get right now. Hope all goes well with the whelping. Nice picture of you at the specialty.

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 22 2008, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639238


> Poor baby, she's so full of babies. I hope all goes well for her and the pups. Hope you get a girl (if that's what you want).
> That's a good pic of CHowder.[/B]


Yes, she is very full of babies! I feel bad about it, actually. But then I remember how much she loved being a mom and that eases my guilt.

Well, a little.

If I wind up with all boys again, that is fine! But I'll take girls too :thumbsup: 
QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 22 2008, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639251


> Poor Caddie - she looks knocked out - I ended up on the couch in that position when I was pregnant - just add some snoring - that my mother and dh used to make fun of .. ok so it was all the 50 pounds I had gained :new_shocked:
> 
> Caddie - please cross your legs till Sunday ... MY BIRTHDAY !![/B]


Sunday, huh? Welllllll, I'll let her know that is when you are pulling for. From my viewpoint though, I hope she goes during the week when the vet office is open!

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Sep 22 2008, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639252


> What great photos!! I love the ones of Caddy "resting" - do you take stethoscopes and try and listen to heart beats?
> The picture from Nationals is really good!![/B]


I haven't listened for the heartbeats yet - mostly because they are so dang active, I know everything is going ok in there!

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 22 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639272


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 22 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639251





> Poor Caddie - she looks knocked out - I ended up on the couch in that position when I was pregnant - just add some snoring - that my mother and dh used to make fun of .. ok so it was all the 50 pounds I had gained :new_shocked:
> 
> Caddie - please cross your legs till Sunday ... MY BIRTHDAY !![/B]





Lina your a bad girl  making sweet Caddy wait till your birthday  
She looks so content laying there :wub: Who's the daddy?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Shockingly, Caddy is the exact same position on the couch as I'm typing this. Or uh, not so shocking, LOL. 

Daddy is Joseph, a beautiful male of Sheila Riley's, Ch. Maltangel Rejoice and Be Glad. He has produced some beautiful puppies and I'm really looking forward to seeing how this litter turns out! (thank you Sheila, if you read this!) 

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Sep 22 2008, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639279


> AWWWW, what a sweet sweet picture of little mommie Caddy :wub: . She looks just precious, fat belly and all. Hope all goes well for her & the puppies.Chowder is soooo gorgeous. Congrats on 4th place. Where's the other son of Miss Blimpie? Haven't seen any mention of him in a while.[/B]


Thank you soo much!

Other Son of Blimpie (Frank) is in an awesome home where he has another maltese family member and is very spoiled! He worked out really well for the family and he and his new sister get along really well. Thanks for asking about Mr Frank!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Caddy is gorgeous. Look at that little fat tummy...so cute.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Sep 22 2008, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639288


> Aww Caddy is looks so adorable :wub:
> 
> She is sweet and sassy and I'm sure her pups will get some of that too!
> 
> ...


Yes, Chowder doesn't have to work that hard to look fierce - that is just how he looks! Except when he's smiling. Which is well, often.  


QUOTE (CloudClan @ Sep 22 2008, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639289


> I am so excited for you and I appreciate your sharing the process with us.
> 
> I can't wait to see Caddy's beautiful babies grow. Hopefully, they will all grow to be as handsome as her sons. Chowder looks great in his Specialty shot.[/B]


The pics from the second day turned out not very good, That was when I tried to do doubles on him. NOT GOOD. Did you get Cadeau's pics yet?

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 22 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639296


> Caddy is the cutest blimpie ever!!!! :wub: I can't wait to see her gorgeous puppies!!!! :wub: I hope that she has some sweet lil girls this time for you!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Chowder looks so mature and grown!!!! :wub: He also looks rather fierce!!! [/B]


Oh thank you!! I'm sure I will send way too many pics of Caddy's puppies, LOL. And yes, Chowder definitely doesn't have a soft face - he has that whole fierce thing going for him. He definitely doesn't look like a puppy anymore (except his sloooooooooow growing coat, LOL!)

QUOTE (Tina @ Sep 22 2008, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639309


> She needs all the rest she can get right now. Hope all goes well with the whelping. Nice picture of you at the specialty.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Yep, I've moved her into a crate in my bedroom so I can hear if she starts digging and panting. I have a feeling I'll be calling for the hubby's help again - he's better at this type of thing than i am!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

awww Stacy, puppies for you again?? Last time I talked to you (livechat) you had puppies too, did I miss out on all the cute pictures?  Caddy looks like she is definitely tired out and as for Chowder - my oh my, he just becomes more and more handsome everyday!!! and lol @ good year blimp!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (carolicious @ Sep 22 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639320


> awww Stacy, puppies for you again?? Last time I talked to you (livechat) you had puppies too, did I miss out on all the cute pictures?  Caddy looks like she is definitely tired out and as for Chowder - my oh my, he just becomes more and more handsome everyday!!! and lol @ good year blimp![/B]


Hi Carol!!

has it been that long since we've talked?? Wow! Time flies! I've only had one litter of puppies and they are just getting ready to turn a year old so it has to have been a while! 

Sarah came up with the Good Year Blimp reference last time Caddy was in such a delicate state, I thought it was a perfect name! 

Welcome back!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 22 2008, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639323


> QUOTE (carolicious @ Sep 22 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639320





> awww Stacy, puppies for you again?? Last time I talked to you (livechat) you had puppies too, did I miss out on all the cute pictures?  Caddy looks like she is definitely tired out and as for Chowder - my oh my, he just becomes more and more handsome everyday!!! and lol @ good year blimp![/B]


Hi Carol!!

has it been that long since we've talked?? Wow! Time flies! I've only had one litter of puppies and they are just getting ready to turn a year old so it has to have been a while! 

Sarah came up with the Good Year Blimp reference last time Caddy was in such a delicate state, I thought it was a perfect name! 

Welcome back!
[/B][/QUOTE]

a year??? maybe I'm confused.. :brownbag: I must be confused - I haven't even been registered at SM for a year yet! :w00t: maybe I'm thinking of someone else, lol ignore me please, I have a test coming up and haven't really slept. :smilie_tischkante: 

but thank you for the welcome back and good year blimp really is the perfect name!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't wait to see caddy's lovely babies! :wub: :wub: She looks so uncomfortable with that HUGE tummy! 

I hope that her delivery goes well and you get a show quality girl or boy rayer: 

Chowder looks awesome - hows his title going? 

Is Ciara ever going to be a mommy?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I wish Caddy an easy delivery of healthy puppies. And may they ALL be show quality!
That'll keep you busy  

Glad you have a doctor in the house anyway, just in case.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Caddy's beautiful any way you look at her. I can't wait to hear about the puppies


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Caddy is a beautiful Mommy to be!!! She has that mommy "glow." :wub: :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a beautiful mom to be :wub: Chowder is such a handsome little guy :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well that caused Bob and I to go "Ohhhhhhhh". We are so excited and hope you will post new babies.
Great pic at Nationals!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Caddy, we need the pups by Friday. I just have to know that you delivered, and you and pups are doing well. 
Since I'll be away all next week, and can't possibly wait all that extra time to hear the news, Caddy, you simply must deliver by Friday.
Even though I love my boy, I am especilly fond of girls so, please have some healthy little girls for me. If they look like your other babies, they will be gorgeous. 

Stacy,

Love the picture of you, Marina, and Chowder at Specialty.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Little Caddy looks so "fat and sassy" and ready to deliver. :biggrin: 

Did it look like the babies were in a good position or did the Vet think a C Section would be in order?

BTW -- Stacy was kind enough to pm me a pic of the sire and he is one GORGEOUS guy. I know that the puppies will be stunning between Caddy and the sire. :thmbup: 

Maybe I missed it, but did you post the pic of Marina winning Juniors at the Natl? She looked so cute in the picture.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Stacy:
I bought a stethoscope to be able to hear my pregnant cats kittens (ages and ages - ago - a stray who came to my door pregnant). anyway - it was fun. we would watch her belly move and wonder how many were in there. This is when I learned that small births were not for me (to watch). It was fun. I'm not sure we heard the kittens actual heart beats but it was fun - my daughter was 4.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (carolicious @ Sep 22 2008, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639332


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 22 2008, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639323





> QUOTE (carolicious @ Sep 22 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639320





> awww Stacy, puppies for you again?? Last time I talked to you (livechat) you had puppies too, did I miss out on all the cute pictures?  Caddy looks like she is definitely tired out and as for Chowder - my oh my, he just becomes more and more handsome everyday!!! and lol @ good year blimp![/B]


Hi Carol!!

has it been that long since we've talked?? Wow! Time flies! I've only had one litter of puppies and they are just getting ready to turn a year old so it has to have been a while! 

Sarah came up with the Good Year Blimp reference last time Caddy was in such a delicate state, I thought it was a perfect name! 

Welcome back!
[/B][/QUOTE]

a year??? maybe I'm confused.. :brownbag: I must be confused - I haven't even been registered at SM for a year yet! :w00t: maybe I'm thinking of someone else, lol ignore me please, I have a test coming up and haven't really slept. :smilie_tischkante: 

but thank you for the welcome back and good year blimp really is the perfect name!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep a year, they were born oct 2nd. I didn't even realize you hadn't been a member then! It must have been somebody else, LOL. 
Good luck with your test!!

QUOTE (Luna'sMom @ Sep 22 2008, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639337


> I can't wait to see caddy's lovely babies! :wub: :wub: She looks so uncomfortable with that HUGE tummy!
> 
> I hope that her delivery goes well and you get a show quality girl or boy rayer:
> 
> ...


Chowder's championship is still a work in progress. He gets a little... happy in the ring if there are other dogs, making him bi-pedal. Or makes him look like a kangaroo, hop hop hop. So we're sitting it out for a few months and hope to get some length to his coat. 

Caira will hopefully be a mommy in the near future, that's another work in progress, LOL. 

As long as Caddy's puppies are healthy, that's all I really care about! Of course, if she has a nice show quality pup... that'd be icing on the cake!

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 23 2008, 05:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639370


> I wish Caddy an easy delivery of healthy puppies. And may they ALL be show quality!
> That'll keep you busy
> 
> Glad you have a doctor in the house anyway, just in case.[/B]


Yep, it is very handy, I have to say! Esp when my kids are sick, they come complaining to me and I tell them to go tell their father about it, LOL!

QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 23 2008, 06:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639395


> Caddy's beautiful any way you look at her. I can't wait to hear about the puppies [/B]


Oh thank you!! I'll post about her pups hopefully as it happens. I just looked over at Caddy and boy, are they active!!
QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 23 2008, 06:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639397


> Caddy is a beautiful Mommy to be!!! She has that mommy "glow." :wub: :wub:[/B]


She does, she really does! Also that mommy waddle. And the heavy sighing when she moves...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Sep 23 2008, 06:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639399


> What a beautiful mom to be :wub: Chowder is such a handsome little guy :wub:[/B]


Thank you for your nice words! I'm very lucky to have Caddy - she is as sweet as she is beautiful (thank you again Dian!) 

QUOTE (theboyz @ Sep 23 2008, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639430


> Well that caused Bob and I to go "Ohhhhhhhh". We are so excited and hope you will post new babies.
> Great pic at Nationals!!!!![/B]


Yep, I'll post the pics! I think I'd get lynched if I didn't, LOL! 
I'm happy with how that pic of Chowder turned out from Nationals, he's a handsome dewd, if I do say so myself, LOL!

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Sep 23 2008, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639435


> Caddy, we need the pups by Friday. I just have to know that you delivered, and you and pups are doing well.
> Since I'll be away all next week, and can't possibly wait all that extra time to hear the news, Caddy, you simply must deliver by Friday.
> Even though I love my boy, I am especilly fond of girls so, please have some healthy little girls for me. If they look like your other babies, they will be gorgeous.
> 
> ...


I will tell Caddy, most defintely. I want them by friday also since I don't want to have to go to the emergency vet in case something goes wrong!!

Can you get text messages on your cruise? If she waits until after you've gone on your trip, I can text you and give you the news!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I hope it all goes smooth for the birth! :Good luck:


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Aww, poor little mama :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

How exciting! What a sweet little mommy! :wub: And Chowder is stunning! :heart: 

Good luck with the delivery! :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Caddy looks very beautiful pregnant. :tender: Can't wait to hear about the new puppies.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

She has a certain glow  , what an exciting time . Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

any puppies yet!!!  I cant wait to see pics of them!!!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Only two days left and Caddy will no longer be Blimpie, LOL. 

I can't wait! Her "hubby" is quite stunning. :smheat:

If all three turn out to be show quality, does that mean you'll be keeping all three?

That would be one full house!  

By the way, that's a lovely pic of you, Marina, and Mr. Chowder!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 22 2008, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639181


> Caddy was so exhausted from her big trip to the vet today, that this is how I keep finding her. (sorry for the somewhat obscene poses you are about to see)
> 
> 
> I got my proofs back from Nationals and just had to post a pic of the son of Blimpie (that would be Chowder)[/B]


Awww, what a pretty momma to be! Love the pic of Chowder. Such a handsome boy!


----------

